

How exercise changes our DNA - walterbell
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/well/2014/12/17/how-exercise-changes-our-dna/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=exercise+dna#!/story/forever/0/exe...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=exercise+dna#!/story/forever/0/exercise%20dna)

